# Can I substitute cheeses?



## Frumpyjones (Dec 21, 2019)

So, I have this recipe for cheese crackers/crisps that calls for sharp cheddar cheese.

Could I possibly substitute Cooper sharp American? I'm not sure the differences between the two cheeses and would hate to waste money/time in destroying a good appitizer... And I have to make a lot tonight for an event tomorrow.

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2019)

If you like the taste of the cheese it should be OK. As it’s a processed cheese, it could affect the texture of the cracker due to its higher moisture content.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2019)

I would make a small batch to test. It might work fine, but as Andy mentioned, the difference between cheddar and a processed cheese might make a difference in the texture. Heck, it might even work better.


----------

